# Need some help from member's



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone I am on another forum it called the Sep forum survival emergency preperness they are doing a give away the member that can get the most members to join and post that I sent them will win a knife it's a good forum but a little smaller I have already got a few from that forum to join our forum and I have started a slingshot post so if you would swing by and say hi tell them I sent you and post in the sling shot post or what ever thanks ghost.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Link?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sepfourm.us


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Sepforum.us
Or
Sepforum.us

No one of this works


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok
Found it
It is 
Sepboard.us


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sure, man...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you ghost0311/8541 over there, too?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....there's a ghost...is that you?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my friend you got it

OM


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes just ghost


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I just signed up over there (oddly enough, "Tentacle Toast" was available as a username there, too)...
....looks like a good site. Good luck with that knife


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Happy to help. Joined and intro post made.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm not sure but I think it would be better if by registration you put ghost as referral...

In doubt I just do


----------

